# Lake Maggiore



## 97434 (Jan 25, 2006)

GOING TO LAKE MAGGIORE IN JUNE THE FAST ROUTE LOOKS TO BE THE E42, E411, E25, E35 NAMUR, LUXEMBOURG,METZ, COLMAR, BASEL ETC. IS THIS BETTER THAN TRAVELLING THROUGH FRANCE AND CUTTING ACROSS THROUGH BESANCON? DOES ANYBODY RECOMMEND ANY GOOD STOP OVERS ON ROUTE WE PREFER SITES RATHER THAN WILD. fINALLY ANY RECOMMENDED SITES ON THE LAKE. WE ONLY HAVE TWO WEEKS ROLL ON RETIREMENT.

ANY COMMENTS WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Enry

Sorry I can't answer your question but it would be helpful to put which port you will arrive at in France.

A small  point, excessive use of capital letters is considered shouting and makes your question more difficult for many of us to read.


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

It's a wonderful place to visit. Some years ago I was travelling to Rome but never passed Maggiore. I stayed on a great campsite close to Locarno - Tenero area, the site is called Campo Felici, there is also Lido Mappo, another is Camping Tamaro a further one is Camping Lago Maggiore. Excellent place to tour from try a combined train and boat trip, food is great.
Best wishes for your trip
Tigg


----------



## flyman (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.riviera-valleromantica.com/uk/v-arrivare.htm Its very nice,small swiming pool,great fishing in the tumbling little river,cycle ride down to the lake,walk back up ,bit steep for us old ens to cycle,We are going back this July,has been 4 years since our last visit.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here's a very nice site on the shore pf the lake:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=866

Be sure to have an ACSI card though, it'll save you a lot of money at this site and also many others in June.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

If I was going to Maggiore tomorrow, I would go Calais - Lille - Luxembourg - Metz - Strasbourg (ish) and Basle. This is pretty close to being toll free from Calais as far as the Swiss border. It can be totally toll free - see my posts in the Italy touring section about getting to Lake Garda. 

If you go via Besancon - you will probably be on the toll payable French motorways. 

The other advantage of going via Luxembourg is that fact that diesel is still comparably cheap there. 

A few years ago, when working with Supreme Holidays, we came from Milan and via Maggiore, over the Simplon Pass, along Lake Geneva and then Besancon. The overnight stop was at Dijon. The route is OK, but a bit busy around Besancon. As I say though, there are tolls to pay from the A36 onwards. 

I now try not to pay tolls if I can help it!

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not a site, but I can recommennd an Aree Di Sosta at >>Cannobio<<
Even if you don't stay at the sosta, the weekend market, beautifully situated on the banks of Lago Di Maggiore is a must.

pete.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I think your route through Belgium and Luxembourg is preferred if you only have two weeks and want to avoid French autoroute tolls. Another advantage of travelling through Luxembourg is the cheaper fuel prices. From Luxembourg to Saarbrucken and then pick up the German autobahn network at either Karlsruhe for Stuttgart and then down to and around Lake Constance (if you are over 3.5t the Austrian Motorway/ A road toll system is a pain!!) or Strasbourg for the journey through Switzerland to Brig and then over the easy Simplon pass down to Lake Maggiore. We stayed at http://www.campingitalialido.it/eng/camping.htm It is in Alan Rogers Italy 2007 guide. It was good for us because we wanted to visit Milan and therefore caught the train from nearby Sesto Calendre. We were there last June and the lakeside campsite was quite busy at week-ends but suddenly became very quiet on a Sunday evening after the Milanese week-end campers had had their supper and set off for home. Very good simple campsite restaurant and washrooms absolutely spotless. Malpensa aircraft noise will wake you in the morning though.
Have a good trip !!


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, there is a municipal site by the river in Turkheim which is close to Clomar, I have used it several times over the years its quiet and you just cross the footbridge into the village which scenic with amenities. If you have time drive upto Munster, Schluct Pass, Hohneck Pass and onto Le Grand Ballon a spectacular drive even in a camper. Last time at Maggiore we stayed on a site between Verbania and Stresa. Good luck Paul


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We on way to Italy, Sestri Levante in June, via Maggiore. 

Russell's route above seems my fave at present and aiming for Gotthardt pass. I haven't finalised all my stops, but they won't be aires as I need toilets etc. Therefore cannot advise, but there is a massive fund of stuff on subject in here as you can see already. Good luck.


----------

